# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  90 x 90 pine post already in the ground had bowed. Can it be fixed?

## fency

Ive just finished putting my 90x90 H4 treated pine posts in the ground for my new front fence. Everything is lined up and looking good. Its taken a few weeks (in between work, crap weather, etc).  
Anyway, one of the posts has developed a bow since being put in. I primed and painted them all weeks before putting them in the ground so figured they would have settled by now. But this one is plum in line at the base but has bowed towards the top. The bow is in the direction of the front of the fence (so the top of the post is leaning towards to road if that makes sense). Its probably about 5-10mm out (the post is 1.8m above the ground). 
Its noticeable to me. I asked my partner if she could see anything wrong with that specific post and she couldnt. So maybe its just a case of it stands out to me cause I know what Im looking for. Does it matter? Will it really stand out once the rails and pickets go up or am I being pedantic? If it is worth fixing, how can it be straightened?  
All the other posts are remaining true so not sure why this one crapped out. I checked them all for bowing/twisting before putting them in and none had anything near this much.  
cheers

----------


## joynz

To straighten it, you could always plane it a bit.

----------


## Notthemama

You could house in the top rail the 5 to 10 mm ,.so that from the top it will be sraight

----------


## fency

Thanks for the replies. I decided to just go with it and see! It’s down near the corner so hopefully not too visible.

----------

